# How old is this agenda? Socialized Medicine



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

So just how long has this agenda been a threat to Liberty?

From the 1964 Republican National Convention ... that's 45 years a go ... anything sound familiar to what you see and hear and know today?

The last ten seconds is worth the price of admission


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The first few seconds are telling.



> 1927 Norman Thomas running for President on the Socialist Party Ticket said that America would never vote for socialism, but under the name of liberalism the American people would adopt every fragment of the socialist program.


Damn, did he predict the future, or what?

Big Daddy, omegax, et al, deny it all you want. The liberal agenda is ripped right from the socialist play book.

huntin1


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

huntin1 ... Nice catch there.

I don't want to interject too much of my thought process here ... although I do have plenty.

I believe Reagan says it here better than any Conservative alive today possibly could.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Problem is, too many garden variety liberals wake up each morning to a new day with complete amnesia, no accountability, and hand extended for free sh*t.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I miss Reagan... Thanks for that Larry


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

API said:


> Problem is, too many garden variety liberals wake up each morning to a new day with complete amnesia, no accountability, and hand extended for free sh*t.


I don't think Reagan could have said your statement any better.

:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The government is like a snake getting larger and larger feeding on socialist programs. I hate Darwin!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Anybody who thinks our government freed the slaves has only one eye open. If you open both eyes you will see that the government enslaved us all instead. Darwin's theory's about content animals and our governments adoption of these theory's was a great turning point in the republic that was founded in this country.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

It's amazing how this Reagan youtube video and similar message strings hit the Internet and right-wing media sites like Fox News. And to think that some think that these protests and disruptions of townhall meetings are not an organized, orchestrated activity.

I find it interesting that nobody on this board has brought up the fact the "socialized medicine" that Ol' Ronny was calling "socialist" with his doom and gloom talk in 1964 was none other than an early version of Medicare.

Sorry folks, but Medicare has been one of the most successful and popular government programs ever created. Ronny was wrong.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Sorry folks, but Medicare has been one of the most successful and popular government programs ever created. Ronny was wrong.


Isn't Medicare going bankrupt? Are not the people in congress now saying Medicare is flawed and needs revamping as well?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> > Sorry folks, but Medicare has been one of the most successful and popular government programs ever created. Ronny was wrong.
> 
> 
> Isn't Medicare going bankrupt? Are not the people in congress now saying Medicare is flawed and needs revamping as well?


So why can't Congress get any changes thru on reducing Medicare Chuck? Who is doing the complaining and obstructing?

It seems to me on a certain level, that those older voting seniors are benefiting from a HUGE government medical plan, that by their own admission they LOVE, however they are some of the most active and vocal opponents of another government medical program that covers ALL, because "that might cost too much"

But don't let the fact that Medicare costs too much stop us from making substantive reforms.... no....

They really super duper NEED _that_ program!

:eyeroll:

talk about talking with your proverbial mouth full, and having your cake and trying to eat it too...

How about we scrap Medicare entirely and basically say that unless we have healthcare for ALL Americans, that noone should have government subsidized healthcare?

I wonder how those voting seniors would rationalize their logic then?

Why should they deserve healthcare and noone else? Why the double standard with the ponzi scheme? And yes... that very same logic could be used for Social Security.... something you or I will never ever see a dime of.. yet will have paid into that "ponzi system" for 50 years on...

Man I sure coulda used that $$$ for my own retirement ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ryan...



> And yes... that very same logic could be used for Social Security.... something you or I will never ever see a dime of.. yet will have paid into that "ponzi system" for 50 years on...
> 
> Man I sure coulda used that $$$ for my own retirement ...


I agree 100% on this for anyone who thought of SS as a "retirement" plan.

See now what gets me is the people for this bill talk about medicare as a great thing yet want to reform it? Isn't this an oxymoron......yes we have a great program in effect but lets change it for the better.....that make no sense.

If medicare is such a great goverment program....why does it need changing?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

if people don't see the irony or double talk in this debate they need to look at it like this....

If I were to get up in front of goose hunters and tell them Avery decoys are the best. Look at avery and what they have done. Then the combo of averys and a short reed are so perfect....but then in my next breath tell everyone......but we need big foots and a flute call. Does that not make sense.

People supporting this bill or a public option say how great medicare is and how that will be a model for the public option. But then later on they talk about how medicare needs to be revamped and reformed. How is that a great model if it needs to be changed?


----------

